# My Bubbles



## Bubbles (Oct 19, 2010)

This is my baby Bubbles  I rescued her from a shelter early this year, where she had been found as a stray. How that happens, I'm not sure, but I'm so glad I found her! I had never liked small birds until her, they always seemed so pointless. Scared of everything, nippy, way too loud, not affectionate... well I'm happy to say she's proven me wrong! :blush:


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

What a stunner!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww she is gorgeous  is she watching other birds go by outside
thats what my two do


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 19, 2010)

Nope. People watching. She waits until a person walks by then gets all happy and starts chirping (and yelling) at them and bounching up and down, and when they keep walking by she makes the saddest little noises.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww bless dont they stop and wave to her  nasty people lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i could only imagine lol shes really pretty! i love lutinos, even if people think they all look the same (owning tiels myself, i know not a single one looks like any other, even of the identical mutation!)


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

What a beauty


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous...lutinos are beautiful and so different. My brother has two lutinos, a mother and daughter but they don't look alike at all, both are lutino pearls but the mother is pastelface while the daughter has full on orange cheeks. Its so cool how they all look different!


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks! She's so pretty now. When I got her she was skinny and full of mites and was missing feathers. Now she's glossy and fully feathered and turning yellow :blink: which I don't know is normal, but it looks pretty. She doesn't have any true white anymore, she's pale yellow, almost an eggshell, with yellow speckles. I don't know if you can tell from the pics. Is that normal???


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds like a lutino pearl. but from what i can see in the photos she looks more pied than pearl. so i would say (but dont quote me) lutino pied. it could be now shes much healthier so her plumage is molting in more vibrant now that shes on a better diet and is being cared for. 

tsuka was very dull and had no gloss to his plumage. he came from a smoking environment and he smelled horrible. he was plucked, dull and faded. now hes a lot better.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

It's so wonderful to hear about the new homes and lives everyone here provides for their birdie babies! And a stray tiel in Wisconsin? I have to giggle at that. It's like finding a moose in Miami.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Cuteeeeeee!


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 19, 2010)

shelagh said:


> It's so wonderful to hear about the new homes and lives everyone here provides for their birdie babies! And a stray tiel in Wisconsin? I have to giggle at that. It's like finding a moose in Miami.


The situation was really odd :huh: Her wings were clipped (very badly) an she wasn't able to fly more then a couple feet, so I don't know how she could have been flying around outside. Not to mention she loves people so much, I couldn't see her ever flying off on someone. Either some jerk threw her outside to die and a neighbor found her, or the people who "found" her were lying and she was really their bird. Either way the whole situation makes me pretty angry. How could someone do something like that to such a sweet, loving bird? Granted she can be a little too loud sometimes, but that just comes with the territory when owning birds. <_<


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Bubbles said:


> How could someone do something like that to such a sweet, loving bird? Granted she can be a little too loud sometimes, but that just comes with the territory when owning birds. <_<


Agreed. People often fail to educate themselves on pet care and end up getting one just to realize that they aren't compatible. And then they blame the bird/dog/cat/etc... I'm so glad that Bubbles found a happy home with you!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

she was very lucky to be found and you are very lucky to have found her ^^


----------

